# RICE BREAST-YUCK !!



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I do most of my hunting on Utah Lake and I average about 1 in 10 ducks haveing Rice Breast. What do you guys up north average ? I wonder if Utah Lake has a problem ? This stuff gives me the Heebee geebee's every time I see it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

My buddies and I have shot about 50 ducks, and none have had rice breast yet this year.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I had two spoonies last year that had it. That's all I have ever seen.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have killed 7 drake mallards up north that have had it in the last 3 years.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

shot lots of ducks this year and none have had it, not even the spoonies....


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm not exactly sure what this rice breast thing is. I mean. I can imagine what it looks like. But what is it? A paracite?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-15 ... --,00.html


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

Weve shot almost 300 birds this year and not had one with this rice breast. Never seen it before and this is a low bird count year for us


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Neither one of the two birds I've shot this year have had it.....


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i see 1 or 2 a season that have it. this year it was a mallard. i hunt about an hour and a half or so north of you.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

rice breast?? I thought those were flavor crystals!! delicious!


----------



## utmarshman (Nov 7, 2007)

I shot a pair of mallards last night and one of them had rice breast.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i got my first one this year with rice breast and i do believe it was a spoonie from farmington bay it was kind nasty and i couldnt do anything with it


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

we see down south i got couple this year that had rice brest it safe to eat


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Well at last a two in one meal rice already added to the duck. Cook it long enough it will kill any thing I cooked one up on the grill it was ok just a little extra flavor.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

No way did you eat one ! Nobody's that hungry !


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been averaging around 5 a year. so far this year 2 have had it both mallards.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

i haven't seen any yet.


----------

